
Beson – Binary Extended JSON - goblinbear
https://github.com/GoblinBear/beson-go
======
rurban
I would strongly recommend to avoid any direct resemblance to the unsafe and
illdesigned BSON format by mongodb which allows objects, js code or datetime
being deserialized, whilst this one looks very safe. I'm just not sure yet if
BSON allows arbitrary data being added by a MITM attacker, due it's support
for primitive data to be encoded directly. This is the major weakness being
added to the first JSON RFC in the 2nd.

There are still better designed, faster and more popular binary serialization
formats available, such as MessagePack or Cap'n Proto.

------
goblinbear
BESON, short for Binary Extended JSON. Beson library is similar to BSON format
used in mongodb. The major difference between beson and bson is that beson
allows primitive data to be encoded directly. Beson is designed to transfer or
store data in a binary format, not specialized for database storage.

